# The true 'earth juice' tutorial 2011!!!!



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 18, 2011)

*So to get this tutorial off and running, let me start by saying my main objective for this is to get as much knowledge out of you all as i hope you will out of this ..I dont know nor proclaim to know all there is about organics or for that matter the Earth Juice Nutrients collection but i have done a lot of research and studying on the matter and feel i can share some of my findings with those of you that are interested..*
*By the way i am also a client and i will be holding my own court with my latest grow that im doing as well so i will not be sending anyone to the slaughter alone so to speak..*

*So to get it started let go to where i began this journey many months ago!! This is great info on the nutes we have chose to grow our buds with...Enjoy*


*Re: Nute Useage: Earth Juice-Grow*
(1) I use it. It is a very nice organic choice. The way I like to do it (until the plants say to do different) is a Feed, Water, Water, Feed program with it. Use medium dosage for soil on the bottle. They seem to love this. EJ is very acidic, and works best if bubbled in a bucket with an air pump and airstone for 24-48 hours, and works well with the catylist. The microbes in the EJ grow feed on the catylist during bubbling creating a whole microherd for your soil. I recommend the whole line up of products, minus the essential spray, and the microblast (that is for hydro). That means Grow/Bloom/Catylist/Meta-K.

I like Alaska Morbloom for budding because it has no nitrogen and is also OMRI listed.

(2) Either way you go, bubbling will help stabilize the PH so minimal PH up needs to be added (if not bubbled first, excessive ph up will be needed to get it in range, then as it stabilizes in the soil causes a mad ph swing that the plants will not like., if any, and the tea works better than straight out of the bottle mixed with water.
Always use the Catylist with the EJ grow or bloom, the meta-k is for early veg growth and mid to late flowering. 

(3)It is hard to burn with organics.
What bubbling (put water in a 5gal bucket with an air pump and airstones) does is stabilizes your nute solution. It is extremely acidic when first mixed and will take a while for the soil to buffer that solution. If you bubble it, it brings it closer to neutral and the soil will buffer it quicker and you will have less of a ph swing. Yeah there are benificials in FFOF, but you need to feed them with a good tea to keep them going. When using organics, we are feeding the soil, not the plants.
You are not F'd without the catylist, but you will notice a difference when you do decide to use it. Either way, grow alone or with the rest of the line of nutes, it needs to be bubbled for 24-48 hours before use for best results. Also, make the mix in RO water, and feed them with plain tap water during a Feed, water, water, feed cycle, plants do need a small amount of chlorine from the tap water. 

(4) EJ is a great product and as HIllbilly said it is near impossible to burn with, just watch your ph and brew it for 24-48 hours to bring the ph up a bit. EJ also makes a great organic ph up that is very stable so you may want to look into ading that to your line up as well

This is just 4 of the many i found online talking about brew teas with Ej and the bottom portion of this page is a tutorial on just how to and along with the rest i believe it is from the makers of EJ..
*Here is the feeding chart that I spoke of! this helped me ALOT when I first started using EJ products.*

*It was originally posted on "3lb". I coppied it from another EJ post.*

"The three_little_birds are well know for our love of growing using organic fertilizers . . . And while we are always looking for ways to utilize inexpensive and effective materials like manure, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, and a variety of rock powders . . . we also know that some folks will only use organic growing methods if the option is fairly simple and mess free . . . while organic fertilizers from a bottle will never likely be as cost effective as using rock powders and teas made from alfalfa or guano . . . they do offer great convenience . . .

And the good news for growers who demand their organic fertilizers in a bottle . . . is that herbs grown exclusively with todays liquid organic fertilizers will rival those grown with any method of organic growing weve ever used or experienced . . . theres no need to sacrifice quality for convenience if your pocketbook can withstand the additional cost . . .

Our favorite among premixed liquid fertilizers is the complete line of Earth Juice products . . . weve sampled other fertilizers but always come back to Earth Juice . . . In our opinion they are the premium standard against which all other organic ferts must measure themselves . . .

The basic line of Earth Juice fertilizers is 5 different products that can all be used in any combination with each other . . . the ability to mix and match any of the 5 products gives us the versatility to deal with any nutrient need (or problem) that might arise . . . heres a listing of Earth Juice array . . .

Earth Juice Grow
Earth Juice Bloom
Earth Juice Catalyst (called Xatalyst in Canada)
Earth Juice Meta-K
Earth Juice Microblast

The Grow and Bloom formulas can be used alone or in combination with each other . . . no big explanation necessary with those names . . . their intended uses are pretty obvious . . . Catalyst is basically a jazzed up Molasses / carbohydrate product to feed beneficial bacteria and act as a chelate . . . Meta-K is an awesome Potassium supplement . . . and Microblast is one of the most useful and effective micronutrient products weve had the pleasure of using . . . in our next post well give a more formal introduction to the various components of the EJ line of ferts . . .

The EJ lineup
heres the scoop . . . the tech intell . . . the lowdown . . . the skinny . . . on what exactly is in those Earth Juice ferts that the 3LBs talk about so much . . .

EARTH JUICE GROW 2-1-1
bat guano
kelp
sulfate of potash
feather meal
oat bran
blood meal
steamed bone meal
this is the jack of all trades among the Earth Juice products . . . useful throughout all of vegging and the first couple weeks of vegging . . . Depending on a plants growth stage and we use the EJ Grow at concentrations of anywhere from 1 TBSP to 2 TBSP per gallon (and we have pushed it to 3 to 4 TBSP without harm for very heavy feeders)

EARTH JUICE BLOOM 0-3-1
bat guano
seabird guano
kelp
sulfate of potash
steamed bone meal
oat bran
rock phosphate
we love our Earth Juice Bloom as a flowering fertilizer and. . . because this product has no Nitrogen its especially useful for late stage flowering when its desirable to let a plant use up the soils nitrogen reserves . . . and for an added boost of Phosphorous at those times when plants need an extra boost of P . . . we normally use EJ Bloom at rates between ½ and 2 TBSP per gallon . . .

EARTH JUICE CATALYST
oat bran
kelp
wheat malt
molasses
yeast
For some odd reason, the Canadian Government requires this product to be labeled as Xatalyst . . . but whatever its called where you live . . . if youve looked over the Molasses Manual by the 3LB you may already know the biggest secret to this product . . . the sweet sticky goodness of molasses . . . as weve said elsewhere molasses feeds microbes and acts as a chelating agent to make micronutrients more available to plants . . . those extra organic goodies in Catalyst like wheat malt and oat bran are just icing on the cake . . .

Earth Juice ****-K 0-0-10
sulfate of potash
Pretty simple product with apparently only a single active ingredient . . . it does have a good measure of Sulfur . . . and its very useful to give an extra boost of Potassium when necessary . . . Many organic fertilizers run a little lean on K - especially guano based products . . . and EJ ****-K gives us a way to add that needed Potassium in controlled amounts as needed . . .

Earth Juice Microblast
kelp meal
magnesium sulfate
borax
cobalt sulfate
ferrous sulfate
manganese sulfate
sodium molybdate
zinc sulfate
The Microblast tests out to the following percentages . . . Magnesium (Mg) .05%, Boron (B) .02%, Cobalt (Co) .0005%, Iron (Fe) .10%, Manganese (Mn) .05%, Molybdenum (Mo) .0005%, Zinc (Zn) .05% . . . in our experience its a great all around micronutrient supplement that resolves almost every potential micronutrient issue likely to arise . . .

There's your "Earth Juice All Stars" lineup . . .

It's not "soup" yet . . . but in our next post we'll give the recipes to feed your plant's a gourmet diet . . .

Earth Juice Recipes Growth Recipes

We get many PMs and email requests for our Earth Juice recipes . . . many folks - it seems - would love for us to just spell out the specific nutrient mixes and quantities we use with every feeding . . . . if only life were so simple!

What and how much we use vary's some from strain to strain . . . Perhaps even from plant to plant . . . so its just not possible to set a schedule and ignore the plants . . . The best gardeners become at one with their plants and feed them according to the plants needs . . . even anticipating their needs . . .

Our standard mix for vegging plants is usually

1 to 2 TBSP Grow
1 tsp Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst (called Xatalyst in Canada for some odd reason)
(all ingredients are added to a gallon of water . . . )

There are times where we might increase the Bloom portion up to as much as a tablespoon . . . Especially for plants in the early stages of flowering . . . and we can go as high as 3 or even 4 TBSP of Grow for really N hungry plants - but if we increase the Grow fert above 2 TBSP per gallon we usually leave out Bloom & Catalyst )

We also use what we call our "microblast mix" once or twice during the normal life-cycle of vegging plants . . . no big difference between this and the prior mix except this one has an extra boost of **** K and Microblast . . .

1-2 TBSP Grow
1 tsp Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst
1 tsp ****-K
1 tsp Microblast

As folks may have observed in our Growing LUI with the 3LB thread . . . we also commonly use some kinds of fish fertilizers and kelp concentrates during a plants early growth stages . . . we like the combination of enzymes and proteins and hormones the fish and kelp provide together . . . but its common for some fish products to be high in heavy metal contaminants like Mercury . . . so the seafood platter is a treat we feed our babes and the Earth Juice is their regular diet . . .

Flowering Recipes

Early stage flowering plants can often use a fair measure of nitrogen as they stretch . . . so a normal Earth Juice mix in early flowering will look pretty similar to a Grow mix . . . we like to use something along the lines of the following for the first couple weeks of flowering . . .

1 TBSP EJ Grow
1 TBSP EJ Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst (yeah we know - its Xatalyst north of a line from Seattle - Duluth - Niagra!)

As flowering progresses we forego the Nitrogen to let our plants use N reserves from the soil as they finish flowering . . . so mixing an Earth Juice Bloom formula can be as easy as . . .

1 TBSP EJ Bloom
1 tsp EJ Catalyst

For really hungry darlings well go as high as 2 TBSP per gallon with the EJ Bloom . . . but pouring it on that heavy can burn light feeders . . . and even with heavy feeders its better to build up to stronger concentrations of EJ Bloom over time than to just start in at 2 TBSP per gallon right away as plants begin to flower. . .

....and we also have a bloom "micro-mix" that includes Meta-K and Microblast . . . it's used once in a blooming plant's life (or maybe twice in plants with a long flowering) . . . Like the growth microblast mix it gives an extra boost of Potassium and assorted micronutrients to make sure the plants will want for nothing!
The flowering micro-mix usually goes like this . . .

1 TBSP Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst
1 tsp ****-K
1 tsp Microblast

That's about all there is to making an awsome plant-enriching organic brew with Earth Juice . . . it's really that simple . . .

Earth Juice Notes

In theory theres no need to flush organic soil grown herbs before harvest . . . and because organic fertilizers are not salt based like chemical fertilizers . . . traditional techniques for flushing wouldnt carry away nutrient salts in the traditional meaning of the word flush anyway . . .

That creates a danger with organic fertilizers that doesnt exist with salt based chemical fertilizers . . . with salt fertilizers over-fertilizing can be pretty severe . .. But it will show up fairly quickly . . . and the solution (a good flushing) can be enacted pretty quickly too . . .

Its probably harder for a grower to over-fertilize using organic fertilizers . . . but if they do theres no quick solution . . . organic fertilizers usually cant be flushed away like salt fertilizers can . . . so if a grower over-fertilizes they will likely have to live with the consequences for a longer term . . .

And when it comes to harvest time . . . we do go ahead and put our organic herbs on a crash diet . . . in the past its just been pure water for the last two weeks . . . But lately weve been experimenting with using Fulvic Acid with the watering during the second week before harvest . . . and then plain water the final week . . . this technique really seems to bring out the fullest potential of our babes . . . but the wonders of Humic Acid and Fulvic Acid are deserving of their own thread . . .
. .
************************************************** ************************************************** ************
Before we finish our initial discussion of Earth Juice Fertilizers . . . we need to touch on the practice of premixing and bubbling Earth Juice fertilizers . . . we get a lot of questions on this topic in private so may as well discuss it here and avoid having to type the same information time and time again . . .

This is the most common question we hear . . .
Is it absolutely necessary to pre-mix and bubble / aerate Earth Juice fertilizers before use ? ? ?
Our simple answer is no its not necessary at all . . . but Earth Juice will be more efficiently and effectively used if brewed for 24-48 hours before use . . . in organic farming the old adage is feed the soil not the plant . . . and making your Earth Juice fert mix into an aerated tea maximizes the benefits it can provide for your plants . . . but they will work fine if used without any premixing or bubbling . . .
we would also like to add that if you do not care to go to the bother of premixing and aerating your Earth Juice . . . that you use the fertilizers in smaller / lighter proportions . . .

We also hear this question a lot . . .
What about the low pH of those Earth Juice fertilizers? - Will that low pH harm my plants?
And our simple answer is that theres likely little concern about that issue unless your growing medium is already abnormally acidic . . . but we can also say that the pre-mixing and bubbling/aerating we talked about in the prior question will moderate the pH to an extent . . . and that can allow heavier feedings overall . . .

Our experience with Earth Juice in everything from 3 gallon pots to 30 gallon beds indoors is that a good soil mix with a healthy microbe population will moderate its own pH to an extent . . . and the calcite and dolomite lime use commonly in soil mixes will do some of the work as well . . . so weve never had any actual problems with pH in our Earth Juice experience . . .
************************************************** ************************************************** ********* 
And finally we also get asked . . .
Can I get by with just Bloom and Grow and not have to go to the expense of the other products?
And the simple answer is yes of course you can. Catalyst is a molasses based product so the substitution of cheap and easily available Blackstrap molasses will be almost as good as the real thing. . . And although we prefer to use Microblast and ****-K a few times during a plants life . . . weve certainly had great grows without them . . .
Not having those extra ingredients available will make your life much more difficult if something does go wrong . . . having a sufficient source of Potassium is a major factor in a plants ability to withstand the heat stresses inherent in many grow rooms . . . and micronutrient deficiencies can be hard to diagnose and treat without a full range micronutrient fertilizer like Microblast . . . Maxicrop kelp concentrate is the only other substitute we know of thats as effective at treating a shortage of potassium and trace minerals . . . and many growers prefer to avoid using kelp products during the later stages of flowering . . .


Why no MaxiCrop during the end of bloom ?

Not everyone agrees on this topic . . . but kelp and kelp concentrates contain growth hormones that might interfere with or prolong a plant's natural flowering cycle . . .

Someone even polled that question here recently . . . and there really was no general agreement . . . our opinion is that the plant growth hormones in kelp and kelp concentrates might encourage a bit extra stretch . . . and perhaps prolong flowering slightly . . .

We can't point to any specific studies that back up our observation . . . it's simply something where we prefer to err on the side of caution . . . so we try to avoid giving any "mixed messages" to our plants in the advanced stages of flowering . . .

Many thanks to all who have chirped in . . . our flock of friends is glad to hear this "guide" has helped some folks already . . . we hope that other Earth Juice users will "chirp in" with their own recipes and uses for this versitile line of organic products . . . ​


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 18, 2011)

So here is my set-up i'll be going with, the grow is already into it 4th week and its 2nd week of veg! I have just done the following to them, topped 7/15/11 transplanted into 2 gallon buckets and LST'ed them 7/18/11 The strains are Pineapple Xpress, Midnight Kush,and Sour Kush (headband)

I began this grow with a basic potting soil that consisted of Peat moss, Perlite,lime, forest compost,sand, and a couple of other things.. I did not add anything to the soil as an additive but i used a tea instead in the tea i used the following..

Blood Meal 
Bone Meal
Alaska Fish Ferts
Bat gano (Grow)
Black Worm Castings
Mollasses

I then added the complete line of Earth Juice nutes to the mixure, and let it brew for 48 hours once done i used this to soak my soil and then let the soil cure for 7 days after the 7 days i repotted my plants into the final pots and this is where we are at now..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is one of the girls after a lil Lst..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 19, 2011)

So i completed my check of the girls today and to my delight i found nothing at all going wrong with them all i seen was more growth so i must have got the mixure just right for them with the tea...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Heres the babies at 30 days from sprout!

1) Midnight Kush

2) Sour Hush (headband)

3) Pineapple X


----------



## coolguysean280 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am currently using the Earth Juice system. The problem I am having is with my pH (it keeps going way too high). Are there any organic pH lowering products that work well with the Earth Juice system? Thanks.


----------



## dwrd (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe there is an Earth Juice pH UP and Down product


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 25, 2011)

coolguysean280 said:


> I am currently using the Earth Juice system. The problem I am having is with my pH (it keeps going way too high). Are there any organic pH lowering products that work well with the Earth Juice system? Thanks.


First of all let me say thanks for stopping by and welcome to you! At the beginning of this thread there is a whole tutorial for the best way to use these Nutrients and how to get the best results possible it starts at post #1 and it will give you all the info you need..And if i must say the main focus is not on using PH up but in brewing your Nute mix before using it this manner has nipped the high PH right in the BUD! Raed ovr the post and if you still have any questions shoot..Peace


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 25, 2011)

The ladies looking real nice sunday evening...


----------



## SmokinSwede (Jul 27, 2011)

dwrd said:


> I believe there is an Earth Juice pH UP and Down product


There is actually a double up and a double down too. If you check out www.hydro-organics.com it is the company that makes earth juice. Have you had experience with the extended supplements? There is a hi-brix, humeric acid and a soy-ful.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so i put the rumor to test and ill be dambed it was correct i fed my blue diesel that i had just started to flower about 7 days ago with its first feeding of Earth Juice at 1/2 strenth
and the PH was out of wack for a while i fed her yesterday about 5 pm and about an hour later did a lil run off test and it was at 4.6 well today i did another test of run off and it read 5.8 so to answer the question yes it does lower your PH a lot when aplied without brewing but over a short amount of time it does correct itself..But remember i was only at half strenth as well you may very well need to Balance your PH if you are not using as a tea or brew..


----------



## sharpshoota (Jul 28, 2011)

I use the catalyst and hi-brix molasses, its acutally cheaper then buying the blackstrap molasses at the grocery store...
I was just doing a little research on EJ. The grow and bloom are great organic formulas, and the fact that they include guano,kelp,bonemeal, rock phospahte in liquid form, make it that much easier when brewing and applying to soil. however what's the shelf life on it, it cant be very long... Are the microbes alive or dormant in this liquid form??
Also does EJ have an enzyme product??


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 28, 2011)

sharpshoota said:


> I use the catalyst and hi-brix molasses, its acutally cheaper then buying the blackstrap molasses at the grocery store...
> I was just doing a little research on EJ. The grow and bloom are great organic formulas, and the fact that they include guano,kelp,bonemeal, rock phospahte in liquid form, make it that much easier when brewing and applying to soil. however what's the shelf life on it, it cant be very long... Are the microbes alive or dormant in this liquid form??
> Also does EJ have an enzyme product??


Are you speaking on the shelf life of the Nutes themselves or after brewing?


----------



## acidgirltogo (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 31, 2011)

acidgirltogo said:


> Thank you very much!


you ar every welcome please share your grow with us as it progress's..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 31, 2011)

So here are the girls now at 36 days from sprout and looking real good i see a lot more growth this grow compared to last..Im thinking i may start to flower them in maybe 7 or 8 days..

The one pic is of the PE i decided to use the screen to train her instead of lst..


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Aug 2, 2011)

First off, hello. Second, thanks for the EJ info, finding a post with some detail by someone who has actually used EJ is nice. I have already read that schedule you pasted over at grasscity and another forum, great stuff there to. I do have a total of 5 successful grows under my belt, pretty pathetic I know. I had a great supplier of non-organic nutes I always used and that person is now gone so it's time to try something new. I have chosen to go organic and to go EJ. Not sure why, but the little research I have done on nutes has lead me to it and for the last few weeks I've been trying to figure out all that I can about it. Oh, third off, great looking girls. And I see you got some sort of scrog, maybe a cog(cage) setup going. Scrog is now my only preferred method although I'm wondering if allowing a full grow with some LST would be better.

I do have a few questions if I may.

Never used a bubbler. With the homemade mixtures I just added tap water, mixed and feed, usually a water-feed-water schedule. Always soil mediums. You expalined what a bubbler is, a bucket, a pump and air stones. Is this absolutely necessary to use to mix the water and nutes to keep the PH around 5.5-6.5? I was planning just to use a 5 gallon bucket(will need anywhere from 4-8 quarts of water/nutes per feeding/watering----usually water each 3 1/2 or 5 gal pot with a quart each time), fill with tap water, let sit 24, add EJ, let sit 24, then feed. My tap water is a steady 8.0 ph, wouldn't the EJ without a bubbler bring it down to the desired ph of around 6? Or does using a bubbler just help the mix overall and should always be used?

I always used solo cups in humidity dome with t5s to start, then as soon as it's ready to veg it goes into a 3 1/2 or 5 gal pot until harvest, only transplanted once. Should I be using non-fertilized(organic) soil if there is such a thing, and just be using EJ from seed or clone to harvest? I know I shouldn't use time-released soil but should I avoid fertilized soil altogether with EJ? I'll be using 40-50% potting soil, 20-30% perlite and whatever % organic seafood fertilizer and I always use some larger gravel at the very bottom for drainage. This sound OK? I just wanna know the cheapest yet cleanest organic soil to use with EJ. 

Is something like Alaska Morbloom necessary or is just the EJ lineup good enough? 

What are the pros and cons between scrog and LST by itself, or do you practice both? In scrog I have only bent and pulled my plants through the 2x2 squares, never tied, never pinched, and did a heavy cleaning under the screen pre-flower. My area is 54" wide x 24" deep x 8' high with a switchable ballast that powers 600watt MH and HPS digilux bulbs in a econowing reflector with yoyo hangers. Almost 50% more CFMs needed to exchange room air per minute. Mother room is right next door on separate sytem. Is just plain LSTing plants in this size of area maybe better or is scrog the better method? I have done just regular grows without LSTing, only minor pruning, but the lower part of the plant no matter how bright of light just doesn't get the light it needs with such a tight space. Smaller strains are easier to work with but I have some larger ones I want to start up. Do you find you can train a plant and get more yield without scrog, or like my experience, do you yield more from scrog? 

Last one. lol When I'm tired I can go on and on. About that shelf life question the other person never followed up on. What is the shelf life of EJ nutes in the bottles, can a guy just buy the gallons instead of the quarts and store for a good amount of time? As for the tea I imagine it needs to be used within 72 hours or so. 

Sorry for all the questions, I'm just at a point where I have almost everything down but now this switch to a new nute system is concerning me. I searched EJ and found your post. Lucky you. Thanks.


----------



## Nullis (Aug 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Ok so i put the rumor to test and ill be dambed it was correct i fed my blue diesel that i had just started to flower about 7 days ago with its first feeding of Earth Juice at 1/2 strenth
> and the PH was out of wack for a while i fed her yesterday about 5 pm and about an hour later did a lil run off test and it was at 4.6 well today i did another test of run off and it read 5.8 so to answer the question yes it does lower your PH a lot when aplied without brewing but over a short amount of time it does correct itself..But remember i was only at half strenth as well you may very well need to Balance your PH if you are not using as a tea or brew..


Even without aerating you still don't need any pH adjustment of the fertigation solution. Just make sure there is dolomite in the soil, or oyster shell flour and maybe something chunkier like pulverized oyster or egg shell or pelleted dolomite.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nullis said:


> Even without aerating you still don't need any pH adjustment of the fertigation solution. Just make sure there is dolomite in the soil, or oyster shell flour and maybe something chunkier like pulverized oyster or egg shell or pelleted dolomite.


True a proper soil will help in dealing with this issue if it is well balanced with LIme or oyster shells.

But as i stated i was only going witht what i was looking for PH run of right after run off and then later rechecking and the first was very low and the second time i checked it had corrected itself do to my soil being a very good mix and blend..and hot to be over looked my plants were well old enough to handle the very low enitial PH..I would not want to have that low of Ph going into my girls pots if they could not handle it..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 2, 2011)

wakebakeworksleep said:


> First off, hello. Second, thanks for the EJ info, finding a post with some detail by someone who has actually used EJ is nice. I have already read that schedule you pasted over at grasscity and another forum, great stuff there to. I do have a total of 5 successful grows under my belt, pretty pathetic I know. I had a great supplier of non-organic nutes I always used and that person is now gone so it's time to try something new. I have chosen to go organic and to go EJ. Not sure why, but the little research I have done on nutes has lead me to it and for the last few weeks I've been trying to figure out all that I can about it. Oh, third off, great looking girls. And I see you got some sort of scrog, maybe a cog(cage) setup going. Scrog is now my only preferred method although I'm wondering if allowing a full grow with some LST would be better.
> 
> I do have a few questions if I may.
> 
> ...


 
First of all welcome to the thread and feel free to jump right in and share whatever you have with us..Sorry to here about your friend so maybe you can dedicate a few great grows to him or her using the organics now..

Now for the bubbler It is not totally neccessary to do so you can just Ph balance your feed before doing sso but if you are going to let your tap water sit out for 24 hours anyway why not get all the goodies going in that soil to feed the soil as sson as it hits it spot Thats the main thing for me im actually doing 48 hour brews on this grow dont have tyo worry about the PH issues at all.
My tap water is right around 7.2 and the EJ drops mine to a low 4

As for the soil for transplant what i do is i get a decent potting soil and create my own kind of mater soil as you can see from the recipe on the first few post. but a quick one i use is this..

Blood meal 
Bone Meal
Worm casting
Bat guanno
dolomite Lime
Perlite 

I then take some Alaska fish ferts grow 5-1-1 and to a bucket of water add it and some mollases as well as some worm casting and brew this for 48 hours i then water the soil mix with this solution and let it sit for 7 to 10 days before transplanting my plants..But remember you need to have plants that are able to handle the soil..
I do not use the more bloom with this way of feeding, and i would not recamend it to you.

As for training your plants LST Scrog Super ropping lollippoing they all have there perks but my main concern when i do apply any of these is to get a very nice open and even canopy for the ladies to get maximum air flow and lighti hate popcron buds with a passion so if i can top and train with or without a screen then i think this is what i would do i would take 12 to 16 very nice bud sights over 1 main cola and a bunch of fluffy popcorn any day.

And as for the shelf life question yes feel free to get them in the gallon form if you please just keep them in a darker cool area of the house and they will be fine as for the brews i dont let mine sit to long at the most i belive 36 hours..

I hope i did alright answering your questions and dont forget this is a thread for the people not my thread we are here to learn get feed back hopefully help each other out to get the best results possible.So in sharing this dont hesitate to share pic's stories and any info you may find as long as it is about EJ or organic matters..Peace and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> So here is my set-up i'll be going with, the grow is already into it 4th week and its 2nd week of veg! I have just done the following to them, topped 7/15/11 transplanted into 2 gallon buckets and LST'ed them 7/18/11 The strains are Pineapple Xpress, Midnight Kush,and Sour Kush (headband)
> 
> I began this grow with a basic potting soil that consisted of Peat moss, Perlite,lime, forest compost,sand, and a couple of other things.. I did not add anything to the soil as an additive but i used a tea instead in the tea i used the following..
> 
> ...


--look at those girls, nice & healthy.. good work 

*saw ur thing about curing ur soil for 7 days, i let mines slide for 1-2weeks.. dependant on was added in the soil.. started making/rejuvenating soil ever since i learned about that lost amazon fertile soil made b aztecs on discovery channel..


--cheers


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for stopping by and also for the info i will definately start letting my soil cok a lil longer from now on so far i am loving this these are the healthiest looking plants i have had at this point..


----------



## OGPanda (Aug 4, 2011)

Good to see that your still growing.... I'm sub'd for this one too.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 4, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Good to see that your still growing.... I'm sub'd for this one too.


Whats up Panda been a lil while? hell to the yeh im still lurking around here trying to perfect my thumb if you may...Glad tomhere from you what you got going?


----------



## OGPanda (Aug 4, 2011)

Stink, Yeah its been a minute. Just recently started getting back to checking out the site daily, couldn't stay away any longer....... At the moment I have nothing growing right now. I've been reading up on waterfarm grows lately, and just recently began reading up on the organic grow approach not even two weeks ago. It just so happens that a person I had previously sub'd to(you) is still going strong AND doing the organic grow approach on a seperate journal. What luck for me! Wish you the best on this grow!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 4, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Stink, Yeah its been a minute. Just recently started getting back to checking out the site daily, couldn't stay away any longer....... At the moment I have nothing growing right now. I've been reading up on waterfarm grows lately, and just recently began reading up on the organic grow approach not even two weeks ago. It just so happens that a person I had previously sub'd to(you) is still going strong AND doing the organic grow approach on a seperate journal. What luck for me! Wish you the best on this grow!!


Hey thanks for the comps and as for you my man you dont need no LUCK you just have to jump right nack in im sure you are more than ready.Yeah this is the first step for me getting the Organics down and then from there im going to be doing it by way of hydro..so we will see how that ends up!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 5, 2011)

These are the girls i had them under 24 hour darkness and then i flipped them 12/12 last night Today they should be finally dry enough to need water so i will began to feed the the EJ soution at half strenth and see how that goes..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 10, 2011)

So here we are at day 5 of flowering and they still are doing very well not to get to over-excited but i feel real good about the new nutes and soil system im using..

Today will be the second time for Watering or feeding as i have let them dry almost completely out i will be feeding them the brew tommorow of earth juice Grow Bloom and Catalystat a lil less then full strenth and see how they handle that,but so far all seems well and i hope it continues that way.

1) Midnight Kush

2) Sour Kush

3) Pineapple X


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 12, 2011)

One of the things with these organics mixes,( I use General Organics), is that they tell you not to ph the mix because you are killing off the beneficial bacteria, etc., with the ph up/down. That is why they recommend not to ph your mix, the soil will take care of it. Kind of like when it rains, same thing, rain here was 8.6 ph yesterday, should be bad for the plants but the soil buffers it so they don't get affected and are able to still uptake nutes. Some nutes, like Silica Blast, take your mix all the way down to 5ph, but thats because at 5 is where it is taken up by the plant the most efficient. I have seen silica blast take 6.5, 7, even 8.5 water right down to 5, funny, makes no difference!

Also to the 3 people who voted that organics taste worse than chemicals HAH!! Grow up, when you are old enough to shave then you can vote!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Alright be nice ibe, lol we all have our opinions. butwelcome to the thread and just as you have i hope you can continue to add some knowledge to it for all to use...


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Alright be nice ibe, lol we all have our opinions. butwelcome to the thread and just as you have i hope you can continue to add some knowledge to it for all to use...


LMAO! I know, bro, couldn't help it though! Everytime non-organic weed comes thru I know it, can tell it right off the bat, funny how the taste makes a big, big difference. Even though I've got a bad back, tennis and golf elbow's in both arms, I will never switch from organic (or as close as I can get to it) just for that fact. I like tasting what is IN the plant, not what has been put INTO the plant. Great thread, bro, I'm thinking the way it started out it's got a future as a sticky!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

A peak into the flowering of my girls this is the Sour Kush @ day 17 flowering..the others are about 10 days or so behind this one! So far im loving the EJ man...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is a lil extra bonus for you all that are tuned in for this EJ tutorial This ia a plant i re-vegg'd because i didnt take any clone off her and she was a instant favorite so i re-vegg'd her in regular soil and have followed the EJ nutes for Them as well the only thing that is different is im using regular soil for her but the EJ is performing very well so far she will look just as good as she did when she was in her other life..Blue Diesel...


----------



## Ken3531 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ive actually got some tests going with earth juice vs fox farm. I have 3 different strains ( all from same mothers) going 3ff and 3ej. So far they are about 3-4 ft tall and in their 2nd week of flowering. From a birds eye view theres not much difference. I dont really care what they look like throughout the grow only what the final product is. I use ONLY tap water and bubble my EJ mix for 48 hrs. For me, it takes pretty much exactly 48 hrs for my EJ mixes to ph themselves to a perfect 6.5-7.0. If my yields are similar and my organics truly taste and smoke better, I will be switching to EJ full time. One of the mane perks for me is that if i end up liking EJ better, I will never have to fill up my water jugs again. Since I dont have an RO system, this is a huge plus. I dont mind having to mix up some organice nutrients for 48 hours as long as I can use tap water and not have to lug around big ass jugs. I will deff let everyone know the results in roughly 6 weeks. Things I am taking into consideration for the test include : Taste, smell, yield, flowering time, bud structure, stretch, high (effect, length, strength), and most importantly, overall satisfaction. 

Peace


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> Ive actually got some tests going with earth juice vs fox farm. I have 3 different strains ( all from same mothers) going 3ff and 3ej. So far they are about 3-4 ft tall and in their 2nd week of flowering. From a birds eye view theres not much difference. I dont really care what they look like throughout the grow only what the final product is. I use ONLY tap water and bubble my EJ mix for 48 hrs. For me, it takes pretty much exactly 48 hrs for my EJ mixes to ph themselves to a perfect 6.5-7.0. If my yields are similar and my organics truly taste and smoke better, I will be switching to EJ full time. One of the mane perks for me is that if i end up liking EJ better, I will never have to fill up my water jugs again. Since I dont have an RO system, this is a huge plus. I dont mind having to mix up some organice nutrients for 48 hours as long as I can use tap water and not have to lug around big ass jugs. I will deff let everyone know the results in roughly 6 weeks. Things I am taking into consideration for the test include : Taste, smell, yield, flowering time, bud structure, stretch, high (effect, length, strength), and most importantly, overall satisfaction.
> 
> Peace


Hey thanks Ken for the very good post and info i will be definately keeping my eyes open and my ears to the groud waiting for you to complete your grow challange!Should be interesting to see how it comes out so far so long as i could remember back to when i was using the complete Fox Farms nutrients i do believe that this grow is out performing the grows of past with the FF yet hey are different strains so im not sure about the actual validity of it..But hey please feel free to post and share any info you may come across as well as pic's of you grows and its progress..thanks again for a great post..


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job, bro! How long did it take for them to reveg, then how long did you veg before flower? I did a super lemon haze like that, the only drawback I had was only vegging for a couple of weeks after she showed new growth again, my end result was way way smaller than yours, bro!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Whats up Ibe? im not really sure how long the total veg was i think though that from harvest and after repot it was 45 days before i flipped to 12/12 so this should be somewhere right around day 65 total i will double check and give you a ore acurate time frame..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

O'k so i harvested this plant on the 27th of may today is the 16th of august bringing the total number of days to 79 from repot..The total number of days since going 12/12 has been 22 so when i flipped her she was a pire ole 57 days from harvest!


----------



## GFOYLE (Aug 16, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks and welcome!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well so far so good,here is a brief update and a few pic's..

Day 24 flowering for the S.Kush
Day 24 flowering for the Midnight Kush
Day 24 flowering for the Re-vegg'd Blue Diesel

Day 15 flowerring for the Pineapple Ex

Lots of tops and a full box with only 3 plants i had to remove the PE and put her under the 250 by herself but i will finish her under the 600 as she is behind the others..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

O'k if i still have anyone following the Thread here let me give you a lil update!

This is day 32 of 12/12 on three of the lovely ladies i have in the flowering room The Midnight Kush the Headband or Sour Kush and the personal project of mine the Re-veg of one of my Blue Diesel plants from last harvest..

I have just stopped useing the complete lineup of EJ and i am now strickly feeding them with just Bloom and the Catalyst from here on out i only fed them in flowering three times so far and that was as follow:

First feeding Grow, Bloom,Micro,Catalyst and Mollasses as a tea brewed for 36hours i think..

Second Feeding: Grow, Bloom, and Catalyst

Third feeding: Grow, Bloom, and Catalyst

So that brings us to now tommorrow i will be watering them when the lights come on and it will be just with the Bloom and the Catalyst from here on out unless i see something i need from then to harvest i love the fact that i have lots of greenery all over very lil yellowing so plenty of foilage to carry the nutes to the buds for the finish..
And just for kicks i must say that i have great respect for this line of nutes so far lets see how they finish and then get all giddy!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

These are:

1) Midnight Kush
2) Headband (Sour Kush)
3) Sk
4) Mk

The Pineapple Ex i forgot to mention is the last two pic's and she is somewhere around 10 to 12 days behind in flowering so she should be a beast i was not ready for the stretch on this girl if she fills in good i should be a happy pappy!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here it is the re-veg of one of my earlier very nice phenos Blue Diesel i re did her with new soil and useing Earth Juice as its nute solution this time and she is doing great so far..


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking great, stinkbud! using catalyst myself, works great!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Right on man are you useing the whole line or just the Catalyst along with something else..


----------



## Ponicengineer (Sep 1, 2011)

I have wondered about the earthjuice line for a while. Looks like to be a contender for sure!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ponicengineer said:


> I have wondered about the earthjuice line for a while. Looks like to be a contender for sure!


Thanks for stopping by and yea it is more then doing the job for me still waiting to see how they finish but so far so good with the Juice..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whats up all? Just wanted to give everyone the heads up to what will be going on with me for the unforseen future! To make it simple i'm going through a lil relationship trouble here at the ponderosa and i think i need to take a substancial break to allow cooler heads to take place so i will be out of comission for a while not sure how long but until this is resolved one way or the other so over the next few days i will be posting what i can for you all and by the time this grow is complete i hope to have a full report and pictures of it if i can last that long here to the finish..lol you all know i will be dropping in from time to time to check in with you all and your grows so keep it growing and keep it real..Peace


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry about the relationship troubles, we all deal with them from time to time. Peace, bro!!


----------



## GFOYLE (Sep 21, 2011)

Hope things have smoothed out. I look forward to seeing an update, stay up!


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Nov 21, 2011)

Earth Juice PH UP and DOWN DOES NOT effect the beneficial bacteria,microbes or fungi in the medium, this is FALSE.


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello there again,

I have finally set-up everything and I'm about 5 days away from beginning my first EJ grow. By 5 days I mean I will begin seed germination then. It took way more time to construct the new rooms than I thought it would, and I'm anal so that took another month.

I'll let you know what I'm doing and I just want to get some feedback from you, it won't be as redundant and general as my original reply to you but I still have a few questions. 

My soil-less mix will be 40% Sunshine Pro/40% perlite/10% vermiculite/10% worm castings, or around those percentages. I also have dolomite lime to help with soil pH being stable and will add between 1/2 and 1 cup per 5 gallon pot. 

I plan to plant 6 germinated seeds(paper towel method) each in 16oz solo cups. Keep under 2-25watt T5 lights for about 5-7 days, then move to 1 gallon for most or half of veg, than to 5 gallon. I didn't want to transplant twice but I've been reading up and it seems to get best root mass it would be better to transplant gradually rather than from 16 oz to 5 gal, so I threw in the 1 gal as my middle man. 

For seedlings I'll just use 50/50 sunshine/perlite and no ferts.

Now for 1 gallon I will mix same percentage soils as my 5 gallons will have, I want to just do the Alaskan 5-1-1 fish ferts from about days 8-20, before I start EJ cycle. Is this OK? And should I do the soil pre-soak of fish ferts with molasses for both 1 gal and 5 gal transplants or just one of those?

So for seedlings(Days 1-7) Just water
1 Gallon Buckets(Days 8-20)Fish ferts 5-1-1
1 Gallon Buckets(Days 21-until 20-24")EJ GROW/bloom cycle with one or two feedings of microblast and catalyst before flower.

My original question was why would I want or need 
*Blood meal -------?
Bone Meal-------?
Worm casting
Bat guanno-----?
dolomite Lime
Perlite 

in my soil if I'm going to be feeding it with EJ? Can I just go with my planned soil mixes and ferts or should I actually add things like blood and bone meal and bat guano? Doesn't EJ already have this stuff in it?

Either way I'm diving in so I hope I can get your feedback before i get to that point. Peace. 
*


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this issue. Well, hopefully almost 2 months later your situation is resolved to some degree. Take Care. And I hope to see you back on here as I will be doing a full journal of my first real EJ grow and I would love to get your feedback along the way. Peace


----------



## malignant (Nov 28, 2011)

Any of you try out ej's rainbow mix as a base for compost tea? im dropping a few spoon fulls into a bucket of bubbles and molasses for a few days and thats what im using every watering.


----------



## sharpshoota (Dec 3, 2011)

wakebakeworksleep said:


> Earth Juice PH UP and DOWN DOES NOT effect the beneficial bacteria,microbes or fungi in the medium, this is FALSE.


they show no bias towards organic ph up/down vs synthetic. your beneficial bacteria are affected by the PH of the MEDIUM.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 5, 2011)

wakebakeworksleep said:


> My original question was why would I want or need
> *Blood meal -------?
> Bone Meal-------?
> Worm casting
> ...


Amend the soil AND use EJ. Works like a champ!

Get some kelp meal to add with that other stuff.

Wet


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 12, 2011)

sharpshoota said:


> they show no bias towards organic ph up/down vs synthetic. your beneficial bacteria are affected by the PH of the MEDIUM.


Excuse me? So you are saying that if I ph my water after adding my organic nutes including beneficials that says clearly not to ph, it will be the mediums ph that affects them, not the fact that they are dead already? YOu have a link to that info?


----------



## sharpshoota (Dec 12, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> Excuse me? So you are saying that if I ph my water after adding my organic nutes including beneficials that says clearly not to ph, it will be the mediums ph that affects them, not the fact that they are dead already? YOu have a link to that info?


The ph of the medium is directly related to the ph of the water added so yes you want to make sure the water is at the correct ph before you add beneficial's... not sure what your asking...


----------



## Ken3531 (Dec 12, 2011)

sharpshoota said:


> The ph of the medium is directly related to the ph of the water added so yes you want to make sure the water is at the correct ph before you add beneficial's... not sure what your asking...


I used earth juice for a year and while bubbling or changing the ph with earth juice's natural up/down, i found out that it works best to not touch the ph at all. For me just mixing the stuff and feeding it works best. No bubbling, no ph adjustments.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 19, 2011)

if you used earth juice natural up and down for a year then you were ph'ing the whole time - your post makes no sense. If you were feeding with earth juice grow/flower and just didn't touch the ph at all, thats a whole different thing, bro.

sharpshoota, you make no sense with the post you made is what I was trying to say - whether natural or not, ph up and down is harmful to beneficial bacteria whether or not they are in the medium or in the nutrient mix - you are still adding the mix to the medium, hence THEN harming the bacteria. If your soil is "properly sweetened" with lime, the ph of the water doesn't really matter all that much - rain water is up to 8 or more, sometimes down to 6, yet outdoors plants thrive all the time. bioactivity can live in soil with a ph of 5 to 7 or even 8 - but the cannabis plants nutrient capabilities uptake lies at 5.5 to 6.3 (optimum). The lime in the soil helps everything - the bioactivity, the npk, micros, macros, everything adjust itself. I water sometimes with a nute solution thats down to 5.2 (when adding silica, lowers ph drastically) I check ph but don't adjust and my buds are terrific, nice and frosty, no burnt tips, no lost lower growth. If you are truly growing organically.


----------



## tangledupingreen (Dec 27, 2011)

what about if your using the earth juice line of nutes in a hydro drip set up? Does the above 3lb grow nute mix the same for hydro? Also, when would you add in the earth juice assist?


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont use earth juice, but I do make worm casting teas. My tap water pH is up to probably 8 or 9 it is pretty ridiculous. Yesterday I went out and bought a pH test kit (for fish tank) and some tap water conditioner. Wasn't sure about the conditioner so I looked into it. Sodium thiosulfate and EDTA salts; I read some studies on them, and they don't do what I was worried about (kill beneficials). Anyways here are the studies I believe the tap water conditioner is actually beneficial itself: www.pw.ucr.edu/textfiles/PNAS_5189.pdf ; datasheets.scbt.com/sc-204735.pdf. If I am reading these right, beneficials feed on the output of the sodium thiosulfate. The EDTA tetrasodium is a little scary sounding because it raises the availability of heavy metals to the plants. They use it on plants to clean the environment of toxins and pollutants, but there is not enough heavy metals in the water source and organic soil for me to worry about too many heavy metals. 

Anyways why i posted:
When I make my teas with base water of 8-9 pH, after adding everything it is right in the area of 6-7, perfect enough for me.


----------



## aisach (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Stink, are you there? How did the girls turn out? The pics you posted were awesome. Not a hint of tip burn at all. 

Anyhoo, I wanted to wiegh in on two things, since I work in a laboratory. 
First pH is properly spelled with a lowercase p and an uppercase H. pH is a logarithmic read on the hydrogen ion. Not that anyone cares. Just sayin. 
Second pH absolutly and positively affects bacterial life. A simple pH change can kill off a population of microbes, or help create good breeding conditions. 
Either way, follow the directions because the manufacturer has done extensive research and is giving you the tools you need to create optimal conditions with thier product. In my line of work people often try to be 'clever' and outsmart something. Happens all the time. Backfires with a 99.9975% success rate. LOL 

BTW what does everyone use to pH their soil and solutions? I'd like to know if anyone has a process that they feel gives an acurate result. Indicator testing using dip strips or color change can't give consistant readings. 
Thanks, and happy growing.


----------



## halberd22 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just started using the Earth juice and I have a question. I know the tea needs to brew for 24-48 hours, but does anyone know how long the stuff is good for? Just curios if I could make up a big batch and it be good all week, for 2-3 feedings; or if I have any leftover if I need to just pitch it?


----------



## aisach (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey all, I just wanted to say that I was not trying to hi-jack this thread by asking about pH. If you have a comment just slip it in your Earth Juice rap and I'll read it for sure.


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry for the misunderstanding ibezphil, all i was saying is that is doesnt matter if the ph/up/down you use is synthetic or organic... its the ph that effects the beneficials.
(ex. if you put in water that is ph 4 you will destroy your rhizosphere and have to re-inoculate.)


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 2, 2012)

halberd22 said:


> I just started using the Earth juice and I have a question. I know the tea needs to brew for 24-48 hours, but does anyone know how long the stuff is good for? Just curios if I could make up a big batch and it be good all week, for 2-3 feedings; or if I have any leftover if I need to just pitch it?


i would say no more than 4 days, keep it aerated at all times. 
i forgot a 5 gal bucket i had brewing in my garage and the lid damn near blew off when i got to it about 3or4 days later


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 9, 2012)

sharpshoota said:


> sorry for the misunderstanding ibezphil, all i was saying is that is doesnt matter if the ph/up/down you use is synthetic or organic... its the ph that effects the beneficials.
> (ex. if you put in water that is ph 4 you will destroy your rhizosphere and have to re-inoculate.)


MUch better, my friend.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone here use the EJ rainbow mix and primal harvest or the other EJ guanos for your tea? For a year now, Ive been using rainbow mix grow and bloom and primal harvest. I like them. Since they are in powder form every thing livens up faster and the tea is ready in 12 hours. im thinking of trying the other EJ guanos. Any thoughts???


----------



## Cristian Peguera (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been using the whole EJ line up for a bit over a year with outstanding results. I grow in amended Promix with Roots, guano, blood and bone meal, very similar to Subcools. Some Roots Exc during veg, and Canna Pk13/14 when starting to flower, and adding guano to the EJ flower schedule at a rate of once a week during flowering stopping at the last two weeks. That is all I use along with the entire EJ lineup: grow, bloom, catalyst, microblast, meta k and hi-brix molasses (EJ produced item). With the addition of the molasse(hi-brix) and the guano in the teas I have been amazed of the results I get. The closest line that I've used other EJ is the Bio Canna line yet I feel they come short when compared to EJ in the final results.

I strictly use Guano Kalong but I'm sure the EJ line of guanos are excellent. After several grows of fussing with AN's line, and overspending on them I tried out EJ and highly doubt that I'll ever use any other nutes, oh and btw I should mention that they are some of the most inexpensive nutes, and totally organic!

I keep two 40 gallon tubs of water aerating with a pump, while one is brewing with the EJ grow/bloom/hi-brix for a minimum of 24 hours prior to applying other additives, the other is just water. I wouldn't bother using EJ if this step is omitted, or in a hydro setup due to clogging.


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Feb 18, 2013)

If you are lazy to bubble your earth juice tea just use enzymes to break it down faster!! Let sit for an hour and its perfect to use and your ph will rise to 5.5


----------



## BadAim (Mar 14, 2013)

this thread is awesome


----------



## nicko0 (Aug 12, 2016)

this is a recipe on ej website. why the verdi fire? why not add more ej grow? their big bloomin guano is just P, is this helping any? also is this recipe too strong to replace water and use at every watering? and is this recipe acceptable in a soilless medium?

*The EJ “GIANT” Grow Tea-TP*
Vegetative formula

1. EJ Grow: 1Tbsp
2. Big Bloomin Guano: 1tsp
3. Catalyst: 1tsp
4. MicroBlast: 1tsp
5. Verde Fire Grow: 1tsp
6. Hi-Brix MFP: 2tsp
7. Meta-K: 1/4 tsp
8. OilyCan: 1 tsp
9. Assist: 1/2tsp
10. Bio-Righteous: 1/2tsp
11. Rooter’s Mycorrhizae 1/2tsp. If store for more than 5 days, recommend to add just prior to using.

Use with no dilution. Can store closed and vented in a cool area out of direct sunlight for 2-3 days.
Store “cold” up to 2 weeks.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 12, 2016)

nicko0 said:


> this is a recipe on ej website. why the verdi fire? why not add more ej grow? their big bloomin guano is just P, is this helping any? also is this recipe too strong to replace water and use at every watering? and is this recipe acceptable in a soilless medium?
> 
> *The EJ “GIANT” Grow Tea-TP*
> Vegetative formula
> ...


hey not bad, so I just gotta buy 11 different bottles right?
sweet, what a deal!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 12, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hey not bad, so I just gotta buy 11 different bottles right?
> sweet, what a deal!


Lmao


----------



## nicko0 (Aug 12, 2016)

right? could someone evaluate the recipe tho?


----------



## _Mango_ (Jan 10, 2017)

Thread Necro. I'm bubbling some Earth Juice now. Any opinions on Earth Juice now that it's 2017?


----------



## _Mango_ (Jan 12, 2017)

I gave my 4 week old NYC sour diesel autos Earth Juice grow, bloom and catalyst at a quarter strength. They seem to be handling it ok. I have a few curling leaf tips and some darkening but they are doing fine overall.


----------



## _Mango_ (Jan 26, 2017)

Having a cal mag problem. Going to get some oily cann.


----------



## El Stinko (Feb 3, 2017)

_Mango_ said:


> Having a cal mag problem. Going to get some oily cann.


Earth Juice does make a Cal-n-Mag supplement


----------



## _Mango_ (Feb 3, 2017)

El Stinko said:


> Earth Juice does make a Cal-n-Mag supplement


Ya I got some. It's called oilly cann.


----------



## Vonkins (Aug 10, 2018)

Earth juice users I have a question. I grow in soil, 5 gallon containers. Earth juice has an extremely low ph when initially mixed. After bubbles for 48hrs the ph will rise. My question is does the ph continue to rise once it's in your medium. Do u guys bubble till it hits yr desired ph or do u just bubble for 48 hrs then ph down if needed. I do know if you ph down and continue bubbling it will rise again. That's why I'm wondering if it continues to rise in the medium. If so, I will ph down to 5.5 and let it slowly climb through the ph table making all nutes available once it hits the proper ph. To keep it from rising too high, will only give a half gallon of nutes per girl, that way the nutes are used up before the ph can get out of whack. Then time to feed again, back down to 5.5. Does this sound smart or should I do something else?


----------



## KIKOGROWS.420 (Aug 10, 2018)

No, it shouldn't rise once in the medium ..


----------



## Vonkins (Aug 15, 2018)

KIKOGROWS.420 said:


> No, it shouldn't rise once in the medium ..


What causes it to rise in the first place


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 15, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
I've got this line up and it's really hard to find anyone using it, I had to switch to nectar of the gods to keep in line with a good organic line up with current info about it


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 15, 2021)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Thanks for stopping by and yea it is more then doing the job for me still waiting to see how they finish but so far so good with the Juice..


It's between ej and nectar of the gods for me right now. This is an exciting read for sure! So now that it's latter in time would you still recommend ej now over other organic lines?


----------

